# cyclizine



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

My consultant prescribed cyclizine to help my sickness.  He said it is perfectly safe during pregnancy.  However, it makes me extremely drowsy and because I work and need to drive a car I can't take it during the day.  I had the day off on Friday and took one tablet in the morning and it sent me to sleep for most of the day!!  Does anyone know anything about this drug and whether it's safe during pregnancy?

Soulcyster


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

We don't generally give it in pregnancy in my unit, using metaclopramide instead, but I'm on nights tomorrow, and will try and find out a bit more then.xx

Sorry I can't be more help just now, hope you feel better soon.  Have a look at the tips on our August topic of the month to see if any of them help you aswell.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Many thanks emilcaitlin!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's really safe to use in pregnancy, and if it's really affecting you, ask your gp to prescribe you something different,

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin


----------

